# I'm not too sure what I found... antique projector?



## krizn (May 30, 2012)

I don't really know a ton about this item. I found it in a collection of cameras. I immediately noticed that it has a screw in for a light bulb. So that makes me believe it is a projector rather than a camera. The part for the light bulb leads to two metal prongs on the other side. It is made of metal with either wood or cork of sort as a base. I really don't know a ton about the item. It has no labels anywhere on it to help with identification.


----------



## djacobox372 (May 30, 2012)

The two/split openings made me think it's some sort of vintage stereo projector, I googled "vintage stereo projector" and found this:




1930's Movie-Jector ; Children's toy projector




"The Movie-Jecktor Company of New York manufactured home movie projectors, as well and grammophone/projector combinations in the mid-1930s. They also created short films to be played in these projectors, with images printed on parchment paper, starring popular comic strips and animated characters, such as Mickey Mouse and Buck Rogers. This particular model worked with a lightbulb and a handcrank. The Movie-Jecktor Co. produced just one film starring Alley and Ooola."

A more complete one with movies sold on ebay recently for only $51: http://www.ebay.com/itm/ws/eBayISAP...9PdBF64%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc#ht_720wt_1119​


----------



## krizn (May 30, 2012)

Thank you very much. It's really nice to know what I've got and have a bit of the history of it to go with it.


----------



## Trever1t (May 30, 2012)

that's cool!


----------

